# Best pleco for planted tank



## TexasRock (Feb 28, 2006)

I don't want an arabasque or other behemoth... I was thinking something smaller... like????

Anyone have any ideas or experience with the smaller plecos?

Keith


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

I have 5 x L105 Panaque Maccus(Clown Panaque) in my 55 planted. Of course they're juveniles and only about 1.5 inches long. They only grow to a total of about 4 inches as adults and they're cute!

They do however like to eat driftwood but love Fresh veggies as well.

You should check out www.PlanetCatfish.com for specifics on the lorricade family of critters as they have a totally awesome "Cat-elog" listing just about every species known to man!


----------



## Chlorophyll_Addict (Mar 23, 2006)

do you mean a Queen Arabesque?they are quite useless and expensive.(im not bashing them the are gorgeous but quite useless at algea eating)have you though of a BN pleco?quite good with algea and usually leave plants alone. albinos are pretty cool too. just my lowly advice


----------



## holocron (May 29, 2005)

I have a BN pleco in my planted. Stays small doesn't disturb plants. A real must have.


----------



## TexasRock (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks guys... I was thinking of the bushy nose myself... I'll order some tomorrow... 

If you guys know of anyone who is selling some...lemme know!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll second the Bristlenose.... Another good one is the Rubbernose, although they are often overlooked.

Some, but not all of the Clown Plec's (Peckolita's) are great algae eaters too, but you have to know what you're gettting. They are probably about the smallest of the little Plec's named here, and really cute....


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

yup i second that i have bristlenoses and rubbernoses in all my plants tanks, the rubber nose love clenaing the alge dust off the glass.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Bushy/Bristle noses (aka Ancistrus genus) have dwarf varieties out there smaller than the 4 inchers...

I have albino Ancistrus and they have been breeding in my 75g hitech planted tank with no casualties. Give them a clay cave and in a matter of months you will be able to regenerate some $ towards the hobby.


----------



## Tai95 (Feb 10, 2006)

I know I'm in the minority here, But my Bristlenose loves eating amazon swords. Here is the little lawnmower.









My Queen Arabesque on the other hand has never touched a plant. It hasn't touched any algae either, But it sure is pretty.


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

If you need bristlenose I have like 50 of them. They are small 1" but would gladly trade them for plants or money is fine.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

Just to jump on the wagon... I have 4 baby BNs and they rock. Grow slowly, too!


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

L-134, L-183, L-260 & of course L-46 if you are really rich are nice plecos in planted aquaria. These aren't the best algae eaters out there, but they remain small and are nice to look at. A good site for pricing is http://www.exoticfinds.net/plecos.html


----------

